# Mammut Airbag 3.0 Safety Check



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2019)

I just got this Email.  I don’t own one, but someone here might....




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone

More info:  https://www.mammut.com/us/en/servic..._medium=email&utm_source=b2c_brand_newsletter

Maybe it is nothing serious, but seems to be concerning....


----------

